
Why SaaS will prevail by 2015 - nreece
http://blogs.computerworld.com/why_saas_will_prevail_by_2015
======
herval
Being a lawyer specialized in cloud-based services (you know, either defending
them against angry users who lost data, or helping the same users sue their
services) - THAT will be a heck of a gold mine by 2015!

Come to think of it... Would YCombinator fund a tech-related law firm? :-)

